# M1 Garand for sale



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess it's time to sell my CMP M1 Garand. Got it in 1996. The rifle is a H&R service grade dated 11/55 that is exceptionally nice. After receiving it from the armory it was cleaned and test fired only approx 20 rds. Excellent shooter. Comes with original box and accompanying paperwork. If you are a serious buyer at around $1200 give me a PM and we can get together for inspection.


----------

